# Internet Explorer und der magische Trick: F12-Taste + Fenster schließen



## Fabian Frank (23. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin!

bin auf einen magischen Trick gestossen, mit dem sich Schwierigkeiten im IE bei diversen jQuery-Methoden (insbesondere Ajax) nicht richtig oder gar nicht funktionierte: Nach einem Seitenaufruf die Taste F12 drücken und das daraufhin geöffnete Fenster (Entwicklertools) wieder schließen.

Nein, mal ernsthaft, das ist kein ernst gemeinter Tipp sondern mit Abstand die scheuslichste Fehlersuche, die ich je veranstaltet habe.

Kennt jemand von euch dieses "Problem", dass durch das Entwickler-Tools-Fenster Seiten besser funktionieren?

Grüße,

Fabian


PS: Um ein Beispiel zu nennen (IE 9 im Seitenmodus IE7): Die $.ajax - Funktion erreicht das "success" nicht...


----------



## Fabian Frank (9. August 2012)

Lösung: Bei Verwendung von

```
console.log(data);
```
tritt der Fehler auf, da der IE durch diese Verwendung die Skripts stoppt.

Die Lösung hierzu ist ganz einfach:

```
console && console.log(data);
```

EDIT: Nach mehreren Tests scheint die obige Zeile nicht zu funktionieren. Anstattdessen aber Folgende:


```
if (window.console) console.log(data);
```


----------



## abuzze (10. August 2012)

Dumme Sache das, die console ist halt erst bekannt im IE, sobald du die Entwicklertools mal geöffnet hast(hast du ja selbst bemerkt)

Tragisch ist nur, daß die console  zuweilen sehr oft bemüht wird, man also sehr viel korrigieren müsste.


Stattdessen tu diesen Schnipsel als allererstes ins erste Skript des Dokuments:


```
if(!window.console){window.console={log:function(){}}}
```

Damit erstellst du ein dummy-console-object und vermeidest Fehler beim Aufruf von console.log() , falls console unbekannt ist.

Sobald du dann die F12-Tools-öffnest wird dies Objekt überschrieben durch die "echte" Konsole.


----------

